# Win A FrightProps $100 Gift Card!



## FrightProps (May 26, 2008)

Take a funny/creepy picture featuring the FrightProps catalog and post it to social media using hashtag #hardcorehaunter!

At the end of the month, we’ll pick our favorite entry and award the winner a $100 FrightProps Gift Card! Bonus points will be awarded for especially cool or creative pictures. The only condition is that your picture must feature the FrightProps 2015 catalog, the rest is up to you! Show us your Halloween workshop, your favorite prop, the secret place you sneak off to to read your catalog in peace, or who in your family loves the FrightProps catalog the most!

Don’t have a catalog? Get yours here for free!
http://www.frightprops.com/frightprops-printed-catalog.html
Eligible social media networks include Facebook, Twitter, Instagram and Tumblr. Posting your entry in a Facebook group makes us especially happy!


----------



## EvilDog (Sep 18, 2013)

Is there shipping?


----------



## FrightProps (May 26, 2008)

Is there shipping on what? The catalog? No.


----------



## EvilDog (Sep 18, 2013)

FrightProps said:


> Is there shipping on what? The catalog? No.


Yeahnok. Glad there is not. Thanks.


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

Hi FrightProps,
When I try to order the free catalog, it says the cheapest shipping option is around $4. Is this supposed to be the case? Thanks.


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

I just ordered one with no shipping costs... It's UPS Ground, not USPS.


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

Ohh, I was only looking at the USPS rates. Thanks for letting me know, I just ordered a catalog!


----------



## FrightProps (May 26, 2008)

Here's one of our favorite entries so far!


----------

